# [solved] Any trojans or viruses on FileTrip?



## Gh0sti (Nov 27, 2011)

just tried to download akaio 1.8.9 and my antivirus popuped and blocked 2 trojans from attacking my computer from FileTrip whats going on with the webiste also seeing some play pause ads on the website as well costello or any other admin of the website want to explain this??


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 27, 2011)

Prob false positives but I can't guarantee it....


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 27, 2011)

It's possible, but you don't need any admin to explain something that can be easily logically conceived by the average person.

Two possible cases: it is a virus and it isn't a virus.

If it is a virus; the site is designed to let users add submissions. It's entirely possible for a user to accidentally or purposely add a virus, no more need explaining by costello or any other admin.

If it is not a virus; anti-viruses have false reports quite frequently in certain areas of software, no more need explaining by costello or any other admin.
Since both of these cases lead to the same conclusion, my final advice by logic is that, no more need explaining by costello or any other admin.

But I will play with the file to see what it does considering AKAIO is a DS flash cart firmware, what's a virus for windows will not work under the architecture for AKAIO and vice versa

----

edit: Why did I put isn't not? ... got to lay off a certain adult substance


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gh0sti said:


> just tried to download akaio 1.8.9 and my antivirus popuped and blocked 2 trojans from attacking my computer from FileTrip whats going on with the webiste also seeing some play pause ads on the website as well costello or any other admin of the website want to explain this??



...Why would you download AKAIO from GBATemp's FileTrip rather than from AKAIO's home website?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2011)

Could you give some details on what your AV said?


----------



## Another World (Mar 8, 2012)

i upped 1.8.9 and it didn't have a virus. i just dled and scanned with nod32, its clean.

-another world


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 8, 2012)

Google Chrome freaked out about some ads a while back. Its nothing.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 8, 2012)

It's clean, I checked it out.


----------



## nl255 (Mar 8, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> It's possible, but you don't need any admin to explain something that can be easily logically conceived by the average person.
> 
> Two possible cases: it is a virus and it isn't a virus.
> 
> ...



Or option 3:  It's an ad on the site that is the virus.  Or more specifically, an ad is trying to use an exploit to install spyware, fake antivirus, or botnet software.


----------



## Costello (Mar 30, 2012)

when you spot something wrong, just report it and let our mod team look into it 
reports are handled VERY quickly


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2012)

Any problems with the site, don't hesitate to report it, reports are very much needed to make filetrip a better place and takes a lot of the guess work out it for the staff.


----------

